# Errore all'avvio: "GRUB_"

## conoscenza

Buongiorno ragazzi,

credo di aver fatto qualche casino.

Ho in cascata due grub, il primo per Fedora e il secondo con i kernel di Gentoo.

Quando selezione la voce Gentoo dal grub di Fedora, questo mi rimanda in cascata al grub di Gentoo dove dovrei selezionare il kernel... o farne partire automaticamente uno.

Ora però quando avvio il grub di Gentoo lo schermo resta nero e c'è la scritta:"GRUB_" con l'underscore lampeggiate.

Credo si sia perso il grub o qualcosa del genere.

Era da un po' che non usavo Gentoo e appena ho potuto mi sono messo ad aggiornare il sistema... e credo che sia saltato qualcosa.

Ovviamente avrete bisogno di qualche listato: chiedete pure perchè non so cosa postarvi.   :Embarassed: 

Posso accedere con "chroot" da fedora... 

grazie mille per l'aiuto!

----------

## medknight

Ciao,

direi partiamo dal semplice, posta i file di configurazione di grub.

Solo una domanda per curiosità...perchè un grub in cascata con l'altro?

----------

## conoscenza

grub di gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost / # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> ...

 

grub di fedora:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [root@localhost ~]# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 
> 
> # grub.conf generated by anaconda
> ...

 

ho messo i due grub in cascata perchè ogni sistema ha la sua partizione di boot. Avrei dovuto fare una per entrambi?

----------

## medknight

Errori di configurazione, al volo, non mi è parso di vederli, ma, a mio parere, se nella configurazione del primo grub, quindi quello di fedora, al posto delle direttive rootnoverify etc., metti le direttive del grub di gentoo dovrebbe funzionare (il condizionale è d'obbligo).

Fammi sapere

----------

## conoscenza

ma è sempre andato cosi... quindi meglio non cambiare, o sbaglio?

Il primo grub, quello di Fedora, richiama il secondo ... ma quest'ulimo è cose se non riuscisse a caricare il kernel, o a trovare alcune informazioni.

Tuttavia è normale avere nella dir /boot una sotto-dir /boot che richiama ancora /boot?

Vi mostro:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost / # ls -R /boot/
> 
> /boot/:
> 
> boot                                         kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
> ...

 

entrando in /boot/boot/ trovo ancora /boot... e ancora /boot... possibile?

cioè:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost / # ls /boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/
> 
> boot                                         kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
> 
> grub                                         kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.4-gentoo
> ...

 

----------

## medknight

```

ma è sempre andato cosi... quindi meglio non cambiare, o sbaglio? 

```

Non sono completamente d'accordo, cambiare potrebbe portare anche a delle migliorie, ma concordo con te che se è sempre andato sicuramente non è la configurazione che hai fatto ad avere problemi.

Tornando al tuo problema, se riesci ad accedere a gentoo in chroot, proverei a reinstallare grub nella partizione hd(0,4), come se stessi installando gentoo per la prima volta.

Ti rimando anche alla raccolta di errori di grub, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/grub-error-guide.xml, si sa mai che ti possa aiutare a trovare l'errore.

P.S.

Mi stavo dimenticando...la struttura che hai menzionato, boot con all'interno boot con all'interno boot e via così, è normale, perchè boot è un link simbolico a grub, quindi praticamente sei sempre fermo nella stessa directory, se ricordo bene, serve per evitare l'errore di puntare a boot se boot è una partizione a se stante

Es.

se sda1 --> /boot allora grub dovrebbe essere hd(0,0)/kernel, creando il link simbolico boot che punta a se stessa anche se scrivi hd(0,0)/boot/kernel funziona lo stesso, in caso contrario ti darebbe un errore che non trova il kernel.

----------

## conoscenza

Ti ringrazio! 

Non riesco però a visualizzare il link. 

Prima di fare danni e magari compromettere anche Fedora, devo lanciare:

```
grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda4
```

giusto?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost / # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
> ...

 

----------

## medknight

Ho letto la man page di grub-install, l'opzione --root-directory serve per specificare la directory in cui installare l'immagine; nel tuo esempio lo installeresti sotto la directory /boot/boot, secondo me la puoi anche evitare.

----------

## Massimog

non so che versione di grub usi su Fedora, ma io per avviare Gentoo uso grub2 di Ubuntu.Mi è bastato dare un update-grub da Ubuntu per aggiungere la voce per Gentoo.Ho 2 partizioni /boot separate

----------

## conoscenza

quindi secondo voi il problema è del grub di fedora?

Ma non ho fatto nulla ultimamente sulla stessa...

comunque su fedora:

 *Quote:*   

> [gianpy@localhost ~]$ rpm -qa | grep grub
> 
> grub-0.97-71.fc15.x86_64
> 
> 

 

su gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] sys-boot/grub
> 
>      Available versions:  
> ...

 

----------

## conoscenza

Su Fedora non mi aggiorna il GRUB. 

Ma Gentoo non parte da quando ho tentato di fare gli aggiornamenti sullo stesso.

Comunque ora il problema è un altro: non emerge! 

ho aperto una discussione!

edit: problema emerge risolto!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## conoscenza

 *medknight wrote:*   

> Ho letto la man page di grub-install, l'opzione --root-directory serve per specificare la directory in cui installare l'immagine; nel tuo esempio lo installeresti sotto la directory /boot/boot, secondo me la puoi anche evitare.

 

Quindi dovrei fare:

```
grub-install /dev/sda4
```

.

Ho provato a riemergere GRUB, ma dopo che nel GRUB di fedora richiamo quello di gentoo, prima che quest'ultimo mi venga mostrato, lo schermo diventa nero e c'è la scritta:

 *Quote:*   

> GRUB _

 

con l'underscore che lampeggia!

----------

